# Température CPU iMac G5



## chrisphilrom (22 Février 2005)

J'ai un iRasoir.
Je m'étonne de la température de mon CPU qui oscille entre 65°C et 75°C.
Est-ce bien normal ?
Merci


----------



## psoub (22 Février 2005)

je suis entre 50et 65°c max; le plus souvent dans les 55-60 en utilisation internet etc. Temperature ambiante dans le s 19-20°.
Verifie si tu nas pas un radiateur dessous, la ventilation de la machine, la temperature de la pièce etc... et surtout l'usage que tu en as. Le mien passe facilement à 65°c sous photoshop par ex.


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iRasoir.
> Je m'étonne de la température de mon CPU qui oscille entre 65°C et 75°C.
> Est-ce bien normal ?
> Merci



Ouaouh, c'est beaucoup quand même non ?? En auto ou en max ?


----------



## calvin (22 Février 2005)

tu fais quelque chose samedi ?

on peut ramener de la biere et des saucisses a cuire sur le capot de ton imac surement 

allez, plus serieusement, tu as fait comment pour mesurer la temperature ?

(pour que je mesure aussi celle de mon imac pour comparer)


----------



## chrisphilrom (22 Février 2005)

J'utilise Temperature Monitor que j'ai trouvé là http://www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html
En ce moment : iTunes + Safari depuis 2 heures

CPU : 72,6°C


----------



## chrisphilrom (22 Février 2005)

Je précise que je suis dans un environnement à 19-20°C loin d'un radiateur.
Performance max


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que je suis dans un environnement à 19-20°C loin d'un radiateur.
> Performance max



Bon Calvin, on refait un peit débat sur les échanges thermiques genre pilier de comptoir au PMU ? 
Cet imac vat-il passer l'été ???  :affraid:   :love: 

En tout cas moi je repasserai en auto.


----------



## calvin (22 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon Calvin, on refait un peit débat sur les échanges thermiques genre pilier de comptoir au PMU ?
> Cet imac vat-il passer l'été ???  :affraid:   :love:
> 
> En tout cas moi je repasserai en auto.



et si plutot on passait l'hiver comme 2 potes les 2 bras tendus en direction du feu de bois de l'imac de chrisphilrom en sirotant un cocktail et bouffer des saucisses aperifif ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2005)




----------



## mickeyclub (22 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



Je suis un peu paniqué par votre échange de messages : mon imac ne descend jamais en dessous de 60 degrés, meme en performance faible. Je le règle d'ailleurs le plus souvent en faible pour diminuer le bruit de rasoir que je supporte de moins en moins.

Par exemple en ce moment, performance faible, uniquement itunes + safari :

disque 55°
CPU 65,6 °
SMART DISK (c'est quoi ?) 63 °

Par ailleurs après quelques échanges de mails Apple ne m'a jamais rappelé au sujet du bruit de l'ordi, alors que le technicien m'avait dit après l'avoir entendu qu'il était bcp trop fort pour être complétement normal... C'est mon 3ème mac en deux ans, y'a pas moyen de gueuler un peu quand même ?   J'adore cet ordi mais ne peux m'empêcher d'etre un peu déçu malgré tout...

Merci à tous !


----------



## mickeyclub (22 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



Re-panique    

En performance maximale il monte très facilement à 75-80 degrés ?!!


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Re-panique
> 
> En performance maximale il monte très facilement à 75-80 degrés ?!!




Moi il est entre 35 et 45, mais bon c'est un PM G4. Je sais pas si il faut s'en inquiéter ou pas... mais c'est pas nouveau je crois.


----------



## psoub (22 Février 2005)

Je précise que je suis en perf max; 57° sous safari seule depuis une heure.


----------



## mickeyclub (22 Février 2005)

psoub a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que je suis en perf max; 57° sous safari seule depuis une heure.



Merci de l'info.

Sans vouloir être parano, je me demande si mon imac a pas un prob... Je viens de le relancer après une veille de 45mn/1h, et en perf faible il grimpe illico à 60°.

Il y a un radiateur pas hyper loin, il fait 24° autour de l'ordi : meme avec l'histoire d'échange thermique, j'ai du mal à croire que l'ordi ne supporte pas 24° ?!!

Cet imac commence à me prendre la tête. Il est beau et rapide, mais entre le bruit et la température, c'est à la fois gonflant et inquiétant. Si je ne peux pas dépasser les performances faibles, autant bosser uniquement son mon ibook. J'ose meme pas imaginer la température après deux heures de sim city 4...


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Merci de l'info.
> 
> Sans vouloir être parano, je me demande si mon imac a pas un prob... Je viens de le relancer après une veille de 45mn/1h, et en perf faible il grimpe illico à 60°.
> 
> ...




C'est bcp 24° dans une pièce nan ? Chez moi il fait 18-19°C 
Bon, sinon tu mesures avec quoi déjà ? Histoire qu'on sache si on compare avec les mêmes outils car que le proc chauffe c'est normal quand même, si le DD était à 70 ok, mais là c'est que le proc. Moi ça me paraît bcp mais bon, un powerbook ça doit être idem, je pense qu'apple à tout de même étudié la question, moi je suis pas technicien...


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs après quelques échanges de mails Apple ne m'a jamais rappelé au sujet du bruit de l'ordi, alors que le technicien m'avait dit après l'avoir entendu qu'il était bcp trop fort pour être complétement normal... C'est mon 3ème mac en deux ans, y'a pas moyen de gueuler un peu quand même ?   J'adore cet ordi mais ne peux m'empêcher d'etre un peu déçu malgré tout...
> 
> Merci à tous !




A mon avis tu fais partie de ceux qui peuvent éxiger un changement de la carte mère (midplane), c'est pas Apple qui va te relancer je pense. Cet imac est un 1er modèle, y a toujours des kwack, faut essuyer les platres, c'est jamais marrant, mais bon ça ne sera plus qu'un mauvais souvenir ensuite.


----------



## mickeyclub (23 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est bcp 24° dans une pièce nan ? Chez moi il fait 18-19°C
> Bon, sinon tu mesures avec quoi déjà ? Histoire qu'on sache si on compare avec les mêmes outils car que le proc chauffe c'est normal quand même, si le DD était à 70 ok, mais là c'est que le proc. Moi ça me paraît bcp mais bon, un powerbook ça doit être idem, je pense qu'apple à tout de même étudié la question, moi je suis pas technicien...



Merci de ton message.

Pour résumer :

- température du proc jamais en dessous de 60-65, meme en mode performance faible, et grimpe très facilement jusqu'à 75 degrés (78 même tout à l'heure). Quand j'allume l'ordi, il grimpe tout de suite à 60 meme sans rien faire.

- HARD oscille entre 55 et 60 depuis tout à l'heure, et SMART est entre 60 et 65. Je sais pas ce que ca veut dire ?!  

- ok, j'avoue, je suis un peu frileux et j'aime bien me promener en t shirt chez moi en plein hiver, ce qui explique les 24 degrés autour de mon bureau ;-)

- je mesure l'ordi avec temperature monitor, et mon appartement avec un magnifique thermomètre en plastique blanc offert par télémarket, livré entre les pates et le coca  

N'oublions pas : bonne nuit sur macgé pour tous les insomniaques !


----------



## minime (23 Février 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce que ca veut dire ?!



Ton disque dur est à la norme SMART, le développeur de Temperature Monitor explique tout ça dans sa FAQ. Il s'agit d'une technologie de diagnostic, le disque doit comporter au moins une sonde thermique, qui est lue par Temperature Monitor.

Les mesures reportées dans ce thread correspondent à peu près à ce qu'on peut lire ailleurs.


----------



## chrisphilrom (23 Février 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ton message.
> 
> Pour résumer :
> 
> ...



J'ai très exactement les mê^ms températures que toi...


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2005)

Et sinon vous avez pris la votre également ? Pas de fièvre ça va ?


----------



## mickeyclub (24 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon vous avez pris la votre également ? Pas de fièvre ça va ?



Tu crois pas si bien dire : angine + fièvre il a quelques jours !

Sinon merci de vos réponses je vois que je suis pas tout seul dans le cas de l'imac à 70 degrès... Soit c'est normal et on vivra longtempts et heureux avec nos belles machines, soit on se retouvera pour pleurer leur mort prématurée d'ici un an ou deux. Dans tous les caas on ne sera pas seul face à l'adversité : merci ;-)


----------



## Kr!st0f (24 Février 2005)

Le miens est à 66 ° en moyenne et après une utilisation intensive avec WoW il monte au moins jusqu'à 75 °.
Ca m'a un peu rassuré de vous lire car effectivement je trouvais cela élevé, visiblement c'est la température standard.


----------



## chrisphilrom (25 Février 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Le miens est à 66 ° en moyenne et après une utilisation intensive avec WoW il monte au moins jusqu'à 75 °.
> Ca m'a un peu rassuré de vous lire car effectivement je trouvais cela élevé, visiblement c'est la température standard.



Nous voilà donc tous rassurés...
Mon record : 78°C en perf max


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

En tout cas, un bon conseil, quand vous voyez des flammes, passez en mode "mini" dans les prefs économie d'énergie  :love:


----------



## endavent (27 Février 2005)

J'ai eu un ingénieur Apple hier au téléphone (= support niveau 2) pour un autre problème, lorsqu'il a entendu le bruit de mon Imac il m'a conseillé de télécharger Temperature Monitor et il s'est alarmé lorsque je lui ai indiqué 69°.

Il ne sait pas en revanche si c'est un problème de sonde de température ou de chaleur réelle; mais dans tous les cas il m'envoie une nouvelle carte-mère.

On verra après 

Donc :
- Apple commence à prendre sérieusement en compte le problème du bruit (tous les ingénieurs ont été formés au remplacement de carte-mère, et ce sont eux qui abordent le problème lorsqu'ils l'entendent au téléphone
- ce second problème de chaleur est peut-être lié au premier : un radiateur mal collé sur le processeur, donc le ventilateur du processeur serait obligé de tourner plus vite et donc de faire plus de bruit; si en plus ce même ventilateur est  un peu de guingois, alors bruit encore pire !


----------



## Kr!st0f (27 Février 2005)

Si 69° de temperature CPU l'a effectivement alarmé je crois qu'ils peuvent faire un rappel immédiat de tous, je dis bien tous les iMac G5 car c'est la temperature de toutes les machines...
Vu les composants compactés dans un si petit environnement c'est pas étonnant que ça monte si haut.
Une fois de plus Apple noit le poisson et cet ingénieur t'as envoyé une mid-plane histoire de.


----------



## endavent (27 Février 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Si 69° de temperature CPU l'a effectivement alarmé je crois qu'ils peuvent faire un rappel immédiat de tous, je dis bien tous les iMac G5 car c'est la temperature de toutes les machines...
> Vu les composants compactés dans un si petit environnement c'est pas étonnant que ça monte si haut.
> Une fois de plus Apple noit le poisson et cet ingénieur t'as envoyé une mid-plane histoire de.



Ce n'est pas moi qui lui ai parlé de la température. Par ailleurs il ne m'a pas certifié que l'Imac chauffait trop, car il a aussi évoqué l'hypothèse d'une sonde défectueuse.

En revanche il m'a expliqué qu'ils avaient tous été formés récemment au remplacement de la carte-mère.

Et c'est avant tout pour le problème de bruit qu'elle m'est envoyée.


----------



## Kr!st0f (27 Février 2005)

Oui oui, je dis ça a cause de cet histoire de bruit, ça fait des mois qu'Apple envoie des mid-plane histoire de.
Je touche du bois le miens est silencieux.


----------



## hunjord (27 Février 2005)

j'voudrais pas mettre le bazar   
mon I-mac G5 ne dépasse pas les 53,5 sur le hard, en bossant depuis 2 heures avec Flash MX-2004 qui est gourmand   
j'ai eu des pics de proc a 67,3....mais bon, je fais pas du safari   
Ah tiens, je regarde vite fait en cours d'édition de ce post en ayant toutes les applications encore ouverte, il perd quatre degré sur le proc juste en écrivant ces lignes a la vitesse de la lumière.
Je ne sais pas si le comportement correct de mon Mac est du à ce qu'il est récent, donc du début de la production
 
En tous les cas j'aimerais bien trouver un "temperature monitor" version PC pour voir comment se comporte ma Workstation au boulo, vu comme elle souffle, il doit y avoir un sacré bilan thermique


----------



## calvin (27 Février 2005)

non c'est ton pc qui est bruyant !

rien a voir avec le bruit de l'imac et ses soucis


----------



## Kr!st0f (27 Février 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> j'voudrais pas mettre le bazar
> mon I-mac G5 ne dépasse pas les 53,5 sur le hard, en bossant depuis 2 heures avec Flash MX-2004 qui est gourmand
> j'ai eu des pics de proc a 67,3....mais bon, je fais pas du safari
> Ah tiens, je regarde vite fait en cours d'édition de ce post en ayant toutes les applications encore ouverte, il perd quatre degré sur le proc juste en écrivant ces lignes a la vitesse de la lumière.
> ...



Le hard ne dépasse pas 53° chez moi non plus et dés que j'utilise des appli gourmandes, les ventilos tournants à fond, je suis à 60° sur le CPU ce qui est moins qu'avec juste Firefox lancé (66°)
Y a pas de problémes de température sur cette machine, la seul chose qui est décriée sur les forums est le ventilo du CPU qui fait un bruit particulier.


----------



## hunjord (27 Février 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Le hard ne dépasse pas 53° chez moi non plus et dés que j'utilise des appli gourmandes, les ventilos tournants à fond, je suis à 60° sur le CPU ce qui est moins qu'avec juste Firefox lancé (66°)
> Y a pas de problémes de température sur cette machine, la seul chose qui est décriée sur les forums est le ventilo du CPU qui fait un bruit particulier.



moi je trouve ca convenable, ca fait pas plus de bruit que ma chaine quand j'écoute tres très doucement....
Il faut aussi voir le problème d'un point de vue plus technique...sans vouloir froisser les mac users un peu décu...
on met une dalle TFT, et un ordinateur dans moins de 5 cm d'épaisseur, il est clair que ca demande un peu de convexion thermique, de plus c'est beaucoup plus perceptible car c'est à environ 30 cm de nos oreilles contrairement à un PM qui est en général sous le bureau....arfff, techniquement c'est quand même balaise et bien foutu...moi qui à une petite expérience de BE, 10 ans, je concois le compromis qui est pas mal du tout...d'ici 2,3 mois, les doléances faciles passeront... :rateau:


----------



## chrisphilrom (27 Février 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve ca convenable, ca fait pas plus de bruit que ma chaine quand j'écoute tres très doucement....
> Il faut aussi voir le problème d'un point de vue plus technique...sans vouloir froisser les mac users un peu décu...
> on met une dalle TFT, et un ordinateur dans moins de 5 cm d'épaisseur, il est clair que ca demande un peu de convexion thermique, de plus c'est beaucoup plus perceptible car c'est à environ 30 cm de nos oreilles contrairement à un PM qui est en général sous le bureau....arfff, techniquement c'est quand même balaise et bien foutu...moi qui à une petite expérience de BE, 10 ans, je concois le compromis qui est pas mal du tout...d'ici 2,3 mois, les doléances faciles passeront... :rateau:



Je crois qu'il n'y a pas (ou plus) débat sur le fait que ce bruit n'est pas normal. En effet, la réalisation de l'iMac est une prouesse technique notable et il est normal que des ventillateurs tournent. Cela étant, ce bruit n'existe pas sur certaines mchines et Apple doit faire en sorte que ce soit le cas pour toutes.
En attendant, il semble en effet qu'il y ait un lien entre température CPU élevée et bruit.
Dans mon cas : 2 midplane testées : CPU fréquemment à 75°C et dans les deux cas le rasoir !
J'attends la troisième...

Petit sondage : pouvez-vous nous fournir les éléments suivants en perf automatique :
température CPU moyenne + intensité du bruit (absent, faible, fort)
Cela permettrait de vérifier la relation entre les deux phénomènes.


----------



## macvador (27 Février 2005)

moyenne temp 65
min 55,2
max 79,5

trés bruillant on l'entend bien à 12m


----------



## macvador (27 Février 2005)

escusez moi temp moyenne 74


----------



## hunjord (27 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il n'y a pas (ou plus) débat sur le fait que ce bruit n'est pas normal. En effet, la réalisation de l'iMac est une prouesse technique notable et il est normal que des ventillateurs tournent. Cela étant, ce bruit n'existe pas sur certaines mchines et Apple doit faire en sorte que ce soit le cas pour toutes.



on appele ca qualité total, et PIP, derrière ce terme anglo-saxo alléchant, qui veut simplement dire Product Improvement  Process....se cache les imperfections de dévelopement d'une fabrication en série à son démarage.
le fabricant se doit ensuite de corriger le tir et de dédomager les clients qui en ont été victimes.
Mon imac à moi marche bien parcequ'il a été acheté en février, Le PIP ayant fait son effet.
je te souhaite d'arriver à ce résultat aussi...il est normal qu'en ayant passé toutes tes économies dans cet achat, tu demandes à avoir une prestation à la hauteur de tes éspérances....
En général, la politique du client satisfait est de rigueur.... ca devrait venir


----------



## peyret (27 Février 2005)

pour info 62°C sous safari et dans macgé avec Hardware monitor

imac 20" - mais avec un réducteur de luminosité "Contôle gamma" à 0,65 

lp


----------



## calvin (1 Mars 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Mon imac à moi marche bien parcequ'il a été acheté en février, Le PIP ayant fait son effet.



je vois pas d'ou tu sors que le PIP a fait son effet

j'ai achete mon imac en fevrier aussi et j'ai une turbine a la maison :mouais:


----------



## chrisphilrom (1 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas d'ou tu sors que le PIP a fait son effet
> 
> j'ai achete mon imac en fevrier aussi et j'ai une turbine a la maison :mouais:



Meme chose pour moi...


----------



## Rorschach (26 Mai 2005)

A l'approche de l'été je commence à me demander si mon iMac va supporter les grosses chaleurs.
J'ai installé Temperature Monitor depuis une petite semaine, après avoir lu les différents sujets concernant la température de l'iMac, et préoccupé par une plage d'utilisation fournie par Apple, qui spécifie que la température maximale d'utilisation de i'iMac est +35°C.

Or il se trouve que je suis installé sous les toits, dans un appart qui a tendance à chauffer dès qu'il y a du soleil. La température ambiance est souvent proche de la température extérieure. Les Velux ca fonctionne un peu comme une serre, même si on descend le rideau.

Don, si on a une grosse canicule et que le mercure dépasse 30°C, je me demande si mon iMac tiendra le coup.

Il y a quelques jours, mon processeur est monté à 76,6°C, le dd à 58°C et ce lors d'un petit montage video sur iMovie.
Apparement, ce ne sont pas des records, mais ca reste plutôt élevé au regard des autres données que j'ai pu trouver sur le forum.

Est ce que je dois m'inquiéter de tels chiffres ?
Est ce que je dois m'attendre à voir mon iMac me claquer dans les mains dès qu'il fera plus de 30°C ?
Faut-il envisager de n'utiliser mon iMac que pendant la nuit ou après avoir installé une clim ?


----------



## nonoparadox (27 Mai 2005)

En effet, moi j'ai acheté mon imac en Avril, et il bourdonne grave !! Même en mode automatique, lorsque des applications lourdes sont ouvertes, c'est assez insupportable ....

Je ne suis donc pas le seul ...

Mais donc finalement ce problème est dû au ventilo qui est mal collé ou de traviolle, ou quoi ? Pas plus d'infos depuis ? 
Certains d'entre vous ont réussi à se faire envoyer une nouvelle carte-mère (gratos ?) et le problème a t il été réglé ??

Merci .


----------



## nonoparadox (3 Juin 2005)

ca ronfle de plus en plus, c'est horrible ... 
Je sais si chez vous ce sont les mêmes logiciels qui créent le problème, mais moi c'est iTunes et Mercury ... ce sont les deux pires !

Qui est ce que je dois appeler selon vous ? Le magasin chez qui j'ai acheté le mac ou bien Apple directement ? 
Si vous pensez que je dois appeler Apple France, c'est facile de les joindre ? 

Merci !


----------



## ambrine (4 Juin 2005)

Il vient juste de me faire une petite frayeur à presque 79°C, la vitesse des ventilos à un peu augmentée (mais rien d'anormale). J'ai regardé avec moniteur d'activité pour voir le fameux Kidifree me bouffer toute la CPU disponible!!!   :hein: 

Effectivement lorsque j'ai déplacé ses fenêtres, cela se faisait par à coup et en retard: Pom+Q

et problème résolu: 69°C


----------



## dersou (8 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir
Je n'ai jamais trouvé mon iMac G5 vraiment bruyant,Même aves world of warcraft le bruit me semblait tout à fait supportable...Je n'ai pas fait de test de température et je ne risque pas de le faire avant un bon bout de temps:la carte graphique vient de rendre l'âme!!!!
Peut-être ceci explique cela:Le bruit ou la panne!
J'espère que sur les nouveaux iMac le problème est résolu sinon le SAV d'Apple a du souci à se faire.


----------



## hunjord (9 Juin 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Il vient juste de me faire une petite frayeur à presque 79°C, la vitesse des ventilos à un peu augmentée (mais rien d'anormale). J'ai regardé avec moniteur d'activité pour voir le fameux Kidifree me bouffer toute la CPU disponible!!!   :hein:
> 
> Effectivement lorsque j'ai déplacé ses fenêtres, cela se faisait par à coup et en retard: Pom+Q
> 
> et problème résolu: 69°C



Pfou 79°, j'ai eu un pique à 78° une fois, mais j'étais encore avec 256 deRam au tout début, et sérieux, je bossais dur, photoshop bien chargé, Flash ouvert avec de lourdes publications, plus un DVD musical dans les feuilles, puis quelques fenêtres Firefox. je pense que les températures normal de proc sont entre 55 et 62 après analyse de ce que les graf de XRG me donnent..il faut faire attention quand on lit les données de temperature monitor, par défaut il affiche le coté supérieur du CPU, il faut aussi être attentif sur la partie inférieur qui chauffe plus, si ca se trouve il y avait 85° sur la partie inférieure
je pense être un acheteur qui a la chance d'avoir un Imac G5 version A impec...donc mes temperatures sont peut être une base de référence....


----------

